
Hapless AWS engineer spilled passwords, keys, customer messages on public GitHub - pritambarhate
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/23/aws_engineer_credentials_github/
======
pritambarhate
If this is really true, don't know what to say! All of this is going on when
AWS claims HIPAA and PCI DSS compliance!

------
markus_zhang
I agree with the article, why is it in git repo?

